# Active Scene Dock



## bontibon (Jan 29, 2022)

bontibon submitted a new resource:

Active Scene Dock - Docks that display the name and active time of the current preview and program scenes.



> Docks that display the current name and the time active for the preview and program scenes. Switching either scene will reset the timer.
> 
> View attachment 79603



Read more about this resource...


----------

